# Solar Orange TTS and Solar Orange R8 couldnt pass up the opportunity for a pic



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

This is a 2009 TTS and a 2010 R8 4.2 R-tronic custom ordered in Solar Orange. TTS is sold but the R8 is now again available (customer is picking up his 5.2 Spyder in a few days).
pics with iphone4 in bright Arizona sun.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks sick! Thanks for posting it up Brian.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Shweeeeeet!!!! Nice pics!!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

two weeks ago i was about to drive off the lot with that EXACT TTS here in Miami but stupid issues with banks lately kept me from doing so!!!:banghead:


----------

